# Yorkshire bound



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi
Venturing north to York next week, and booked in at Naburn Lock 
( thanks for the recommendation, bus stop outside etc )

First visit in a long time and top of the list is NRM with 6 A4's on display for maybe the last time .

Got some tips about exploring the '' snickleways'' in the city. and seen the website about things to do and visit.

Anyone else got any 'must sees' to recommend to us ??

Real ale is a must, too.


Thanks
John and Chris


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Castle Museum, York Minster, Jorvik Viking Centre, River Cruises available with bar & meals, York Dungeons (All probably in tourist brochures).

Walk the city walls.

Visit the riverside Kings Arms pub (If it isn't under water), and look at the high water flooding marks on the walls inside.

Elvington Aircraft Museum just outside York, Betty's Cafe, also must visit The Shambles.

Loads of haunted pubs.

Roger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not a railway buff but I used to have a model of Sir Nigel Gresley "back in the day" and I appreciate the beautiful lines of the A4 Pacifics

Unfortunately I'm not able to get to York for either of the "unification" meetings which is a shame.

Hope you have a great experience there

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

To find Real Ale check out York CAMRA website:

http://yorkcamra.org.uk/

Barbara


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I would give the river cruise a miss personally. It is easy enough to walk the North section of the cruise and being at Naburn you are at the South turning point anyway :roll: 
If you are a railway buff then a drive to Pickering, Goathland and Grosmont should be a must. If you ask nicely you can usually get a look around the sheds.
After that drive across the moors, which is a brilliant trip anyway, you could always end the day at Whitby.
Enjoy yourselves, 
Norman.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi rx12
if you are driving north from york to pickering , eden camp museum near malton is worth a visit. If you are there at lunchtime you can have beef stew and dumplings in the prisoners canteen.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi XR12, 
we are also off up Yorkshire on Saturday, got a few thing to do around Knottingley but hope to park up at Narbrn Lock from Tuesday onwards. We'll keep an eye out for you )


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Norman.
Thats Heartbeat country isn't it ? on the NYMR ?

And thanks Phil. We'll try to fit that in too. Is that the ex POW camp ?



Just realised its going to be early sunset next week.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

wendyandjohn said:


> Hi XR12,
> we are also off up Yorkshire on Saturday, got a few thing to do around Knottingley but hope to park up at Narbrn Lock from Tuesday onwards. We'll keep an eye out for you )


That would be nice, our clue is in the avatar and registration number ...
Booked in sunday to thursday.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Im a local (although quite a bit further north)

Blimey. How long have you got? York is superb for a booze up so get yourselves round the oldy wordly pubs. Helmsely is lovely and as mentioned Eden Camp is fantastic but allow half a day minimum (I think its in the CC half price entry thingy as is Castle Howard (Brideshead something or other). 

Whitby, Pickering, Yorks Steam Railway etc etc we have it all. Tbe Fox and Hounds at Kilburn where the famous Mouse Man furniture place is is great for lunch and you can walk around the massive White Horse there and up to Sutton Bank and watch the gliders.

I could go on. How long have you got.

Actually I made it all up. Dont come. Its grim up north!


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, we're heading to York too on Sat. We'll be staying at M.I.L's in bishopthorpe on the weekend then Millbridge Farm CS in Naburn from Mon to Thurs. 
In York itself we've been to Jorvik recently which we all enjoyed. Walking the walls is great. The cycle path along the old railway line goes past Naburn to York and is only a few miles. There's a decent pub in Naburn itself called The Blacksmiths Arms (i think), we had a good sunday carvery there a couple of months ago. I think you'll find plenty to do in the area and judging by the quality of local ales on offer at the beer festival last month you should be ok in that regard  

Cheers
Guy


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

you dont fool me with that dry humour Barry ..........
We're coming and thats that.

I think we may need a second trip too, so beware of SS's on the horizon.

I am ( I confess) a Morris dancer, so any chance to step out with a bit of York tradition would be nice..... or am I asking too much ?  

John


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Try and get in touch Guy.
Thats 3 of us in naburn next week.

Does that constitute a rally ?????


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Will do John, I'm in need of some fortification as I'm due to go back to work next month after 6 months off due to a broken leg


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For Morris Dancing you need to head a little further North East up to the delightful "resort" of Middlesbrough. 

Just wear your costume and start dancing near the train station or high street around 11pm on a Friday or Saturday night. Its a major tradition there and you will soon be joined by fellow Morris dancing revellers!


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen those Barry .
Two distinctive sides.

One dressed in blue uniforms with Hi viz tops, doing the stick dance, or the later version, the taser dance.
The other side usually well oiled and often dressed only in head to toe clingfilm    

Nah, I'll give that one a miss thanks


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

RX12

Goathland is, I believe, called Aidenfield in Heartbeat but must be honest and say that I don't really watch a great deal of TV.

Sounds as though you are all going to have a ball up here  

Norman.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We'll be fleeing the threatened storms, Norman. Hope they've lost the edge by the time they reach the North. 8O


----------



## SimonLock (Oct 25, 2013)

*Visiting York*

I live just outside of York and can recommend the real ale pubs in York. The tourist information office will sell you a Real Ale in York guide for less than a fiver which is really good and is a CAMRA publication. Stay away from Micklegate for drinking. (too many stag and hen parties). Have fun..


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Just back tonight from 5 days near York and had a lovely stay, despite the changeable weather. Found a great value and fantastic CS at Harton, just 1 mile off the A64 and very handy for Monks Cross Park and Ride into York (with dedicated motorhome parking).

http://peartreecaravans.co.uk/

Not much further along the A64 than the A19 turning for Narburn but price has to beat it. Cost us £40 for 2 adults and 2 children in total for 4 nights and with electric, showers, pot washing and games room. Also washing machine / dryer and some hardstanding too.

Becky went out of her way to make sure we were ok, as all hardstanding was full - so we had lovely spot at top of their yard and with views across towards Castle Howard. We'll be using that one again!

Did lots of Retail Therapy (York centre and Designer Outlet), as well as beautiful day yesterday in Scarborough (another great Park and Ride on A64 into Scarborough). Hard to believe sea was like a mill pond and was sat on beach in the sunshine with fish and chips and ice cream yesterday! There are benefits of our schools having anearlier Half Term break this week and before clocks change!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Yorkshire is so much more than York...

Just drive up't M1 until tha gets to cobbles then thil know tha's in Yorkshire proper, watch out for't pit winding wheels and't folk weeering flat caps an't kids wi no shoes on, it's theeare wares thall get a r8t sup of ale, nun a that mamby pamby dish wattter stuff they sell ut York...

Si thi.

ray


----------

